# Forum Home Renovation Tiling  Seamless joins with cement sheets?

## chrisbirmele

I want to use HardiFlex cement sheets for an outddor ceiling, but don't like the plastic moulds typically used to join individual sheets. 
Can cement sheets be joined like plasterboard to achieve a seamless finish? (i.e. back-blocking, plasterboard cement, paper tape, etc.) 
Thanks for any advice.

----------


## Rod Dyson

Yes use villaboard rather than hardiflex, it has recessed edges that are trowelled flat as does blueboard but it is much more expensive. 
Cheers Rod P.S do not use fibre glass tape.

----------


## Ronaldo451

What sort of finish are you going to have on the sheets - paint or render?  
I only ask as in my experience if you are going to put a light render coat on (2 - 3 mm)it is best to do this at the same time as the joint material so you don't get visible patch lines.  
I have not been able to get a smooth enough finish to paint later, not even with a heavily textured roll on, that does not have obvious patch joints visible.

----------


## alanm

With the right technique you can achieve as good a job as with plasterboard. I used the yellow villaboard for tiling in the bathroom and even jointed it to some WP plasterboard with no issues. I used the mesh type tape and skimmed all the joints as normal with plenty of feathering. Painted up a treat with normal satin roller and no cracks or visible line two years later.

----------


## Rod Dyson

> I used the mesh type tape.

  *DO NOT USE MESH TAPE*  
You may be lucky and not get any cracks but the odds are not great.  
Crikey I'm a plasterer and am sick to death of fixing up jobs done with mesh tape. Particularly when used on either Butt joins or Cement sheet products. 
Just today I repaired a job where EVERY butt joint cracked because a lazy contractor used mesh tape. 
Just *DON'T USE IT.*

----------


## alanm

> *DO NOT USE MESH TAPE*

  I respectfully disagree. 
I always use mesh tape and always get a perfect job that lasts for years. Maybe it's because I use quality mesh tape and have the right technique. I'm never stingey with the topcoat, also good quality. 
I've seen too many bubbling and unlevel paper tape jobs done by pros that makes me stick to what I know works.

----------


## Rod Dyson

AlanM,  
It does not matter one bit how many jobs don't crack using mesh tape.  What matter is the amount of jobs that do crack. Technique has nothing to do with craking of a join nor how much top coat is applied, which by the way should only be a thin coat. 
We do up to 20 houses a month and if we used mesh tape we would have a full time crew repairing cracked joins.   
Joins in cement sheet products and butt joins will crack more times than not using mesh tape.  
The fact you have used it on a few occasions and got away with does not make it right. It certainly does not make it right to give advice that is plainly wrong.  The plastereres that post on this site will back what I say about mesh tape.  People need to be warned of the risks of using mesh tape. 
The reason I post here is to ensure people get the RIGHT advice from a tradesmen. 
I respect your right to post your opinion however you should check the facts before you disagree with something and give advice to the contrary,  This is a part of the manufactures recomendation on the installation of plasterboard an villaboard with very good reason.

----------


## Gaza

we do commercial interiors which includeds external CFC cladding & FC eves, this year alone we have completed over 1 million dollars worth of plasterboard and we employee 3 full time setters, we dont use mesh tape. 
if fact my plasterboard suppiler has had a buy one box get one free offer for the last few months on mesh tape, he can not even give it away.

----------


## Ronaldo451

Rod, is paper tape the only option for blueboard joins? Thanks, Ron

----------


## murray44

Hi guys,
So the general consenus is don't use fibreglass tape on cement sheet (is blue board in that category?).
Villaboard is OK to use fibregalss (mesh) tape and then normal topcoat?
Is that right, I think I'm confusing some of the brand names with product types......or is Villaboard classed as cement sheet.....dunno.
Thanks,
Murray

----------


## Rod Dyson

Hi Ronaldo. 
When using plaster based stopping products on blue board paper tape is the only alternative i woud use.  Cotton tape is better than fibreglass but no where near as good as paper tape. 
I can't comment of the use of heavy duty fibreglass tape use on externally rendered blue board as I am not a renderer and not qualified to do so.  I see this being used all the time, my comments are strictly related to plaster stopping compounds and any fibre cement sheet products. 
Cheers Rod

----------


## Rod Dyson

> Hi guys,
> So the general consenus is don't use fibreglass tape on cement sheet (is blue board in that category?).
> Villaboard is OK to use fibregalss (mesh) tape and then normal topcoat?
> Is that right, I think I'm confusing some of the brand names with product types......or is Villaboard classed as cement sheet.....dunno.
> Thanks,
> Murray

  Murray  
Villaboard is a cement sheet product as is blueboard, duratex, duraliner and any other brand name product that is made of fibre cement. No cement sheet product stands up to the use of fibreglass tape combined with plasterbased compounds. 
As I have mentioned above externally rendered blue board uses a different stopping compound and a very heavy duty fibreglass tape.  As far as I am aware this combination seems ok.  I could stand corrected on this as it is not my area of expertise and I am always wary of posting on something I am not 100% certain of. 
Cheers Rod

----------


## rod1949

As an alternative to hardiflex/villaboard/plasterboard you may want to do what I did.  For my alfresco ceiling, area 6m x 4m, I used the 6-8mm thick cliplock MDF flooring moisture resistant (with the green tinge), screwed to metal purlins.
For my under main roof carport 5m wide x 17m long and the eaves all around the house I used Stramit Minirib paneling (pop riveted to metal purlins), it has a thinner and wider profile than Lysharts, which I think is neater.
Both are basically maintenance free forever.

----------


## alanm

Rod,  
A good job with either product shouldn't crack if the structure is built well, under normal circumstances. But paper tape can bubble up if not done well. 
I may not do 20 houses a week, but that is irrelevent. I've done plenty and with a lot of variety to know that what I do works very well for me. 
I got put onto quality mesh tape by a master plasterer that did a large job for me a while back. He disliked paper tape as much as you dislike mesh tape.  
So it's really a case of use what gives "you" a good result. For me and others, it's mesh. For you and others, it's paper tape. Both options are readily available and have their followers.

----------


## Tools

> Rod,    
> I got put onto quality mesh tape by a *master plasterer* that did a large job for me a while back. He disliked paper tape as much as you dislike mesh tape.

  Alan, what is a 'master plasterer'? 
Tools

----------


## alanm

> Alan, what is a 'master plasterer'?
> Tools

  Duh? Are Aussies out of the loop? Or don't you guys have any plastering qualifications over here? No offence meant to any actual qualified drywallers. 
Not sure of the official def, but it would be along the lines of "An expert that is better than 95% of the pack". "One who can skim like the wind and leaves a finish that rarely needs sanding". A superb pro that has been doing it for twenty+ years and knows what they are taliking about and are willing to teach others that show some interest.  
I've seen his work and his results over many many years and know he is the best craftsman in the building profession that I have ever had the pleasure of doing business with in over twenty years. 
He is a master craftsman and fully explains all details of his work and all the great tips and tricks that lead to a perfect finish. 
Back to the actual topic.  Smooth joints can be achieved on cement sheet. Construct above average framing and use any tape you want (I prefer yellow mesh) and then top coat like a pro. If you are not a master, I suggest four top coats, then light sanding. To achieve an Alanm perfect finish, you must have bright light from at least two oblique angles and a slightly tight ****.

----------


## masterplasterer

I don't know why any "tradesman" would be getting bubbles in their tapes!
I have to agree with Rod on the mesh tape though. Too many times repairing the stuff to ever use or recommend it's useage, anywhere.

----------


## Rod Dyson

> Rod,  
> A good job with either product shouldn't crack if the structure is built well, under normal circumstances. But paper tape can bubble up if not done well. 
> I may not do 20 houses a week, but that is irrelevent. I've done plenty and with a lot of variety to know that what I do works very well for me. 
> I got put onto quality mesh tape by a master plasterer that did a large job for me a while back. He disliked paper tape as much as you dislike mesh tape.  
> So it's really a case of use what gives "you" a good result. For me and others, it's mesh. For you and others, it's paper tape. Both options are readily available and have their followers.

  I cant argue a point with this logic! 
I think people reading this thread can make up their own mind without further discussion. 
You can lead a horse to water .............................. 
Cheers Rod

----------


## intertd6

This reminds me of a few apprentices & tradesmen I have had over the years when they have been given a really smart way doing something, then they go off & do something completly different.You could tell them, not very much though.
regards inter

----------

